
Benchmark of popular graph/network packages v2 - mindB
https://www.timlrx.com/2020/05/10/benchmark-of-popular-graph-network-packages-v2/
======
sbromberger
Hi all, one of the authors of LightGraphs here. Happy to answer any questions
about the package.

------
StefanKarpinski
This is a great analysis of popular graph & network analysis frameworks. The
TLDR is that Julia's LightGraphs package wins all computational benchmarks and
is only bested on I/O (basically because no one has worked on I/O speed yet).

